# Specially for the obsessed members of sf. What is your favourite obsession? .



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello, obsessed sf members. This thread is for you, what are your favourite obsessions? Inquiring seniors want to know. Please keep it clean and inoffensive. I am a shy and delicate flower. Lol.nthego:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2015)

Arguing with strangers on the internet.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine also, DW. Do you think we need therapy? Lol. I know a therapist who'll treat us pro bono.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

I have two. One is pretty clean, the other can get pretty nasty. I am addicted to creating quilts. Thats the clean one. I am also addicted to..................well.............................horses, in all their facets. Riding, grooming, and making baby horses.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 21, 2015)

Nah. Nature deplores a vacuum.
I'd just become obsessed with something else.

Like standing on street corners haranguing people. :grin:


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

Coffee, sleep, good food, good fun people, good books..... etc. etc.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, I do like everything to be organized, clean, and tidy in my home.  But I'm not sure if it qualifies as an obsession.  And then there's yoga.  I like that a lot.  And chocolate, of course.  And how could I forget - BEER!
:cheers:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm a little bit obsessed with photography, and posting my pics online.. sleep yep..I'll sleep whenever I can, I don't get enough of it, so yeah I'm beginning to get obsessed with it..


----------



## merlin (Jul 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hello, obsessed sf members. This thread is for you, what are your favourite obsessions? Inquiring seniors want to know. Please keep it clean and inoffensive. I am a shy and delicate flower. Lol.nthego:


Mermaids are the main one, others I have managed to overcome nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2015)

Merlin, hahahaha


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, hahahaha



But then you already knew that


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2015)

I used to be
 obsessive about things being perfect such as paint finish when decorating.As I have aged this has gone and I am a bit of an untidy slob when alone.
I still obsess about the mind and overanalyze people


----------



## Linda (Jul 22, 2015)

I've never called this my "favorite" but I am obsessed with saving plastic bags from the grocery store.  I once had one of my storage sheds (I have 2 storage sheds on our place and my husband has one and his shop) stuffed full of them in big garbage bags.  Some were so old they had turned yellow and were sort of stiff.  So one of my kids was visiting and found out and told my husband and one thing led to another....   Now I just save them in my house.  I do use them to line waste baskets and sometimes for tote bags when I go somewhere (even though I own several nice tote bags people have given me as gifts) but I just can't throw one away on a regular basis.  2 or 3 times a month I will throw one away just to prove to myself I can do it!  I'm not like this with other things.   Really, I'm normal.....I'm a normal upstanding member of my community.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 22, 2015)

Linda, buy the environmentally friendly, reusable grocery bags and don't accept any plastic bags from the store anymore.

The way you're going, you're not keeping the bags from becoming land fill. You are simply delaying that outcome.


----------



## Linda (Jul 22, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Linda, buy the environmentally friendly, reusable grocery bags and don't accept any plastic bags from the store anymore.
> 
> The way you're going, you're not keeping the bags from becoming land fill. You are simply delaying that outcome.




I own several of the bags you are referring to.  Here in California they will be the only things we can use before long.  That is sort of why I feel like I have to save all these plastic bags, I'm afraid I'll run out and need one.  And I just realized I also might be obsessed with underpants.  How many do most people own?  I have so many I have to store some in plastic storage containers in one of my sheds.  I keep about 30 pair in my dresser in the house.  I can trace that back to being really poor when I was young.  I have no idea how many pair my friends have and I'm sure not going to ask them.  I'll ask you guys though.  How many pair of underwear do you have in your dresser drawer?


----------



## Laurie (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm obsessively pedantic about grammar, though I try to keep it to myself.

I hate it when those who should know better, like the BBC, talk about "referendums" not referenda, or the "the HMS ......  (the Her Majesty's Ship .......), or when people gaily scatter apostrophes around like confetti!

(Only with Btits.  The rest of the English speaking world can do what they like, it's their language as much as mine!)


----------



## Kadee (Jul 22, 2015)

My obsession, which drives hubby crazy is I can't stand the coffee,sugar and a jar with tea bags in it scattered all over the bench top near the kettle , I like them neat against the wall..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm also addicted to photography like Holly.  How else could I ride a bike 40+ miles with a camera hanging around my neck and shoulder?  

Trying different beers.  

LOL, Linda.  I have tons of knickers!  I have found some that I really like - boy shorts that are one size fits all and have a great fit and no VPL- so I ordered more online and the rest of my knickers just sit there in a jumble, unworn.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

Linda said:


> I own several of the bags you are referring to.  Here in California they will be the only things we can use before long.  That is sort of why I feel like I have to save all these plastic bags, I'm afraid I'll run out and need one.



In Scotland stores have to charge you 5 pence for each plastic bag to encourage people to buy and use their own.  I always use my own heavy duty reusable ones when grocery shopping anyway.  Took me a while to remember to bring one when going to other stores, but I use a cloth one for that now. 

I am, however, obsessed with Hefty or Ziploc zipper bags from the US and buy many boxes of them on every annual visit.  I love them for packing and storage.  They do have some zipper bags in the UK but very poor quality and you can't count on them to stay zipped.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh, and I have over 10,000 photos in my Flickr albums - and these are just the ones I thought good enough to keep, not the thousands I've deleted.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Playing chess online.  I am determined to die an above average player and time is running out!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

I am obsessed about being on time..


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2015)

For many years I was obsessed with finding the perfect pie crust, finally I did. The secret? An all butter crust. It is to die for! I obsess about cats, wish I could have more than the condo Nazis allow. Two seem like tokens. Sometimes I obsess about my boho decor, always searching for the perfect addition to improve the look or mood of my living space. Same goes for my garden. Personal growth as well. And, of course, food!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shall, should seek help immediately...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2015)

Ralphy, thank you for your kind concern. I am certain when Merlin returns from Indonesia, he will help me. Lol.


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I am obsessed about being on time..



Me too. That comes from my being a pilot for 34 years. Two things we always heard about in the industry was: 1. Safety and 2. Be On Time. Number 2 was difficult at times, depending on the weather and how crowded the gates were.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not sure I'm really obsessed with anything. But if I have to pick something, golf is it. Passionate is probably a better description. Perhaps my desire to cruise the internet is another. But again, I don't really think I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## mitchezz (Jul 22, 2015)

Collecting miniature teapots/ sets and Blue Willow China.....at one stage I had to get my daughter to change my EBAY password so I could stop buying.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I am obsessed about being on time..



Thats just good manners...........


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't think I'm obsessed with anything these days.

 Years ago I was obsessed with collecting old magazines. I never had a huge amount but enough to keep me enthralled for hours at a time, looking over the ads, reading articles , enjoying the fashions and trends of the day. I liked old women's mags, old National Geographic, among others.

There were interviews with Buffalo Bill and also Joel Chandler, as I recall. 

During my greatest purge of all, when I bought my condo and moved, I got rid of them.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

I was going to disclose my obsession, but after reading Shalimar's warning at the conclusion of her OP, I guess I'd best shut up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm also obsessed with seeing the world, fitness, and the internet.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 22, 2015)

I guess you could say I'm obsessed with the internet too, also to keeping my surroundings (house and Yard) nice, comfortable and orderly, it makes my life more enjoyable.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I was going to disclose my obsession, but after reading Shalimar's warning at the conclusion of her OP, I guess I'd best shut up.




I believe we all know it already... lol!!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 22, 2015)

I can easily get obsessed with a TV show that I really like on Netflix and binge watch it until it is all over, for a few days/weeks, depending on how many seasons it is.  Or a really good book is hard to put down and I'll read it until the middle of the night to see what happens.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2015)

No real obsessions to speak of. Technically an obsession is an unhealthy domination of ones mind and I try to keep that relatively uncluttered.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Ahhh! The proverbial "empty head syndrome"......................


----------



## Lon (Jul 22, 2015)

Even though I live alone I obsess about keeping a good supply of balanced grocery items. fresh fruit & veggies, fish & meats, red & white wines. I shop every other day for the fruit & veggies in order to not buy too much and wind up having to throw out food, I will usually buy just three or four bananas, two or three peaches etc. I also obsess about laundry and instead of accumulating laundry and doing once a week which makes more sense, I will do a smaller amount every other day.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 22, 2015)

10 Signs you May Have OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20707257,00.html


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah, now that you have piqued my interest, I will rescind my warning just for you!! Tell all, sf women need to know. Lol


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 22, 2015)

Carefu Phil, nature abhors a vacuum. Never know what might creep in between your ears!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2015)

I have way too many underpants. And I only wear about 8 of them (not all at once  Probably not as bad as my brother though-his wife once reported that he had 84 pair. 84? For a guy?? I would say that`s an obsession....


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 22, 2015)

I have stocked several packages because they started making them with the very short waist and the high cut on the sides.  Probably didn't stock enough though, because this fashion phase looks like it's never going to end.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

I HAVE a very short waist, so I love those! Regular ones are nearly in my armpits.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> Ahhh! The proverbial "empty head syndrome"......................



It's always worked for me!


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hello, obsessed sf members. This thread is for you, what are your favourite obsessions? Inquiring seniors want to know. *Please keep it clean and inoffensive.* I am a shy and delicate flower. Lol.*nthego:*



I believe I had better pass on this one, tempting though it is!    imp


----------



## imp (Jul 22, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> I have two. One is pretty clean, the other can get pretty nasty. I am addicted to creating quilts. Thats the clean one. I am also addicted to..................well.............................horses, in all their facets. Riding, grooming, and *making baby horses*.



You can make baby horses? A feat, then, worthy of inclusion in some sort of records book, likely one not yet created!       imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2015)

Congrats, Imp - you verbalized what I kept hidden behind my filters!


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretty simple, really. Ingredients are one mare and one stallion. Introduce the two, give them free rein for about 20 minutes and separate well. Feed and care for the mare for 325 days or so and voila! These days most foals don't happen without human help. Its called selective breeding, and the purpose is to create the best possible foal, rather than just random genetics. Now pull your heads out of the toilet, boys.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

@SifuPhil :rofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

Don’t know if it would be an obsession, but I like to keep an extra roll of toilet paper in the bathroom. Usually two extra rolls (in addition to the one being used). Other people don’t used my bathroom often, and it’s not like I’m gonna run out of TP because in the supplies closet I always have at least 6 additional rolls. :shrug:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2015)

AC...you'd like my bathroom then..I have a chrome stand alone loo roll holder, and it always has 6 spare rolls on apart from the roll that's on the holder on the wall..


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, Holly I would love it!   A relative has a lavish, spacious home and when I visit I love to just go into the guest bathroom to wash my hands. Great soaps, lotions, towels, etc. and soft music in the background. Their guest bathroom is as large as my bedroom and that's a good size!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 23, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> Pretty simple, really. Ingredients are one mare and one stallion. Introduce the two, give them free rein for about 20 minutes and separate well. Feed and care for the mare for 325 days or so and voila! These days most foals don't happen without human help. *Its called selective breeding*, and the purpose is to create the best possible foal, rather than just random genetics. Now pull your heads out of the toilet, boys.



When the Nazis tried that the world got a bit upset ... but of course, it's only a horse, right? 

What's wrong with letting nature take its course?


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> When the Nazis tried that the world got a bit upset ... but of course, it's only a horse, right?
> 
> What's wrong with letting nature take its course?



You get a lot of junk you can't sell. Still have to feed it but can't sell it.
People are born with disabilities and health problems due to poor genetic matches. So are horses, if you don't know what you are doing. Who wants a horse with clubbed feet and the equivalent of Downs Syndrome?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2015)

Phil.... This is what happens with poor breeding.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 23, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> You get a lot of junk you can't sell. Still have to feed it but can't sell it.



Oh, okay - I wasn't considering the selling angle. :cower:



> People are born with disabilities and health problems due to poor genetic matches. So are horses, if you don't know what you are doing. Who wants a horse with clubbed feet and the equivalent of Downs Syndrome?



Yet many people still have those children and love them, no? Hopefully they aren't considering selling them ... 



Pappy said:


> Phil.... This is what happens with poor breeding.



Wow - substitute hazel eyes for  brown and that could be me!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, that would mean poor breeding and brought up in a barn!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

*Door left ajar* Mom:  "Jimmy did I raise you in a barn?".....*retrace steps, close door, everyone happy*.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 23, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Well, that would mean poor breeding and brought up in a barn!



Ergo, there go I.


----------

